#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-06
<UndiFineD> :)
#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-07
<MichealH> I have had more ideas for the website
<MichealH> Omega: UndiFineD: Can you think of a nice colour scheme for the site?
<MichealH> a red colour?
<MichealH> blue?
<MichealH> I have the ubuntu clours infromt of me. I have that orange, the purple, a light grey. What do you think...
<MichealH> Grey = community so...
<Omega> The orange?
<MichealH> Its just I havent focused on the site lately
<MichealH> With my laptop keyboard borked
<MichealH> Its now fixed :D
<MichealH> I think a blog would be a good idea
<MichealH> Maybe a forum for drafts and discussion on the Tour?
<Omega> So, is there anywhere I can see what you have up to now?
<MichealH> Not yet, I am currently re-doing the site to make it look a little like ubuntu.com or is that what you dont want?
<Omega> It is fine :)
<MichealH> :D
<MichealH> So when I make the forum all the Project leaders wil be admins and Global Mods as just general Forum helpers?
<MichealH> :D
<Omega> Sure
 * Omega is an anarchist
<Omega> :>
<MichealH> anarchist?
<Omega> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anarchism
<MichealH> Oh Wikipedia <£
<MichealH> *3
<MichealH> I love wikipedia
<MichealH> Bascially You have no rulers? Omega?
<MichealH> Oh and this is why I LOVE Wikipedia:
<MichealH> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:MichealH
<MichealH> :)
<Omega> correct, no rulers
<MichealH> Well, I have one ruler... :P
<MichealH> Omega: ^^
<Omega> :<
<MichealH> I have one ruler... It is Omega :P
<MichealH> MUST OBEY Omega :P
<Omega> no!
<MichealH> I joke :P
<Omega> I don't opress anyone!
<MichealH> You dont like leading and you dont like being lead?
<MichealH> huh?
<Omega> leading is different than ruling
<MichealH> We all, the 5 of us (leaders) all have the same rights as each other?
<MichealH> I think thats what you aare also saying
<Omega> Yeah
<MichealH> So all the Leaders will have blog access to create posts ect?
<Omega> Mhm
#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-08
<MichealH> Omega: I have a nice layout ATM
<MichealH> The website looks brlliant :D
<MichealH> :/ ubuntutour.org is down
<MichealH> muPING
<MichealH> Muscovy: ^^
<MichealH> ping :
<MichealH> *:D
<MichealH> Muscovy: ubuntutour.org is down?
<MichealH> It's not just you! http://ubuntutour.org looks down from here.
<MichealH> :/
<Muscovy> Hi MichealH.
<Muscovy> THe host just did a switch.
<Muscovy> Everything's been a bit wacky for the last few hours.
<MichealH> Ah
<MichealH> I was a little like WTF :P
<MichealH> So how do I do FTP now?
<MichealH> brb
<Muscovy> It'll be same ftp as before, if that's working yet.
<Muscovy> It may take another day for them to get things set up.
<MichealH> What was the host ans my username again?
<MichealH> I know my pass
<MichealH> But not the host + username
<Muscovy> ubuntutour@alexandos.org@alexandos.org
<Muscovy> That silly thing.
<Muscovy> If you can, just as a warning, make sure you have a local copy of recent changes.
<Muscovy> I may or may not have to bulk-revert oddities.
<MichealH> I started again
<MichealH> It looks more liek ubuntu.com now
<MichealH> It looks, to put it in a way... Stunning!
<MichealH> Muscovy: Wanna screenshot? :D
<UndiFineD> ...
<UndiFineD> darkness
<MichealH> UndiFineD: Intrested in the website?
<Muscovy> I'd like to see it. :D
<MichealH> Want a screenie?
<MichealH> :D
<UndiFineD> sure
<Muscovy> Sure.
 * MichealH screams WINDOWS IS *NOT* GREAT AT PRINT SCREENS
 * MichealH hides
<UndiFineD> oh man
<UndiFineD> get away from that platform
<jasono> UndiFineD is not a good person.
<UndiFineD> it only causes you grieve
<UndiFineD> MichealH, which hosting do you use ?
<MichealH> http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/443/tourwebsite.png
<MichealH> Fow what?
<MichealH> My website?
<MichealH> Or for my loclahost stuff?
<MichealH> *localhost
<UndiFineD> heh
<MichealH> It look good? :P
<Muscovy> I like it. :D
<UndiFineD> yes, looks good MichealH
<MichealH> Its gonna have a blog, a sort of forum for discussion and potential bug reports ect. all hand coded by meh :)
<MichealH> It should be done for Feb?
<Muscovy> That would be great.
<MichealH> If not it will be done before my birthday
<MichealH> I am saying the Beta should be out by Feb
<MichealH> And used globally
<MichealH> But on My bday heavy development stops
<MichealH> Thats my goals
<MichealH> :D
<MichealH> BTW, my Bithday is 03/03
<MichealH> HOPEFULLY released fully by then :D
<MichealH> Muscovy: Can you please put phpmyadmin in your webserver :P
<MichealH> So then I dont have to wast my time with silly SQL :P
<MichealH> 4 kB ATM :P
<AndrewMC> ubuntutour.org is down right now actually
#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-09
<Muscovy> Yep.
<Muscovy> Host is still moving things around.
<AndrewMC> oh... i just used a google cache to see what i needed
<AndrewMC> MichealH: ping
<AndrewMC> Muscovy: you probably know... the text files in the tour folder... those are HTML right?
<Muscovy> Yes.
<AndrewMC> im about to push some screenshots to the branch and i want to say in the comment that i updates those files as well
<AndrewMC> i hope i took the screenshots in the correct way... if not someone tell me and ill retake them
<Muscovy> I'm sure they're fine.
<Muscovy> I'll take a look.
<AndrewMC> anyone knows whats making bzr give me this error: http://andrewmc.pastebin.com/Hxzzpn2M
<Muscovy> I'm not sure.
<Muscovy> #bzr perhaps.
<Muscovy> Oh!
<Muscovy> I see what it is.
<Muscovy> There's no quotes around the commit message.
<AndrewMC> ohh
<AndrewMC> Muscovy: you rock :)
<UndiFineD> lol
<Muscovy> Thanks. :D
<UndiFineD> IRc making you lazy AndrewMC ? ;P
<AndrewMC> UndiFineD: apparently :P
<AndrewMC> okay its been pushed
<AndrewMC> ill work on more but i though i would push up what i had done so far
<Muscovy> AndrewMC, what disc/install are you using?
<AndrewMC> the one for the tour
<AndrewMC> from the wiki
<Muscovy> How long ago did you get it?
<Muscovy> I'm 99% sure there's an updated version of it.
<AndrewMC> the middle of December iirc
<AndrewMC> i know there are some ones in there with the old background... those are not from me
<AndrewMC> how did you like that for bad grammar "some ones" :P
<Muscovy> I've done worse. :P
<Muscovy> It seems I have made an updated CD, so I guess you're using the old one.
<Muscovy> That one was during beta.
<Muscovy> There's no different other than the live username.
<AndrewMC> i did not take the ones with the old bacground
<Muscovy> ...oh.
<AndrewMC> those were someone else
<Muscovy> Ok, I can see the new background behind the dialogues.
<AndrewMC> those were from someone else*** gosh i cant type tonight
<Muscovy> Normally we trim the images in gimp to be exactly the window.
<Muscovy> It's no biggie if you don't though.
<Muscovy> Since it can be done at any time.
<AndrewMC> i will fix those and the others i do next time i push
<Muscovy> Great. :D
<AndrewMC> Muscovy: okay i fixed those screenshots
<MichealH> AndrewMC: pong
<MichealH> Everything is going to be dynamic and all 5 of us (leaders) will have a Admin panel where we can change content and Naigation Links ect. :P
<MichealH> Currently it gets its title and content from PHPMyAdmin flawlessly
<MichealH> The next push to the site via FTP will have the Admin panel and hopefully everything installed on out DB
<MichealH> Hmm... Need to ping Muscovy :P
<Muscovy> The site is back. :D
<Muscovy> http://ubuntutour.org/beta/
<UndiFineD> better use scalable fonts
<UndiFineD> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/ubuntu-tour/Screenshot.png
<MichealH> UndiFineD: Im using the Google Font API? :P
<UndiFineD> well, it is too damn small
<MichealH> :(
<MichealH> :P
<MichealH> Damn I missed Muscovy :P
<MichealH> The default font size is 12
<MichealH> The h2 is the normal h2 size :P
<UndiFineD> it is not the menu / header, but the text
<MichealH> That text was h2
<UndiFineD> sorry, if that is so, but it is too small, and normally such text is scalable
<MichealH> Yeah
<MichealH> I dunno whay, the font.ubuntu.com recommended googles api
<UndiFineD> MichealH: have you spoken with phillw ?
<UndiFineD> <phillw> ;phillw
<UndiFineD> <DragonEyes> Hi, (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw) is an admin person, wiki stuff, tidying up stuff creating new entries. Passionate about Lubuntu (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu), Accessibility (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Team) and UBT (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam) Also familiar with LAMP and web stuff.
<MichealH> Muscovy: Hey :D
<MichealH> Muscovy: I sorta dunno how the MySql User and/or pass
<MichealH> I think I dont know the user
<MichealH> What the user? :)
<Muscovy> I'll look it up.
<MichealH> Thnks
<MichealH> The FTP was michealh not ubuntutour :P
<Muscovy> :(
<Muscovy> Good ol' memory.
<MichealH> You have phpmyadmin? :P
<Muscovy> Yeah.
<Muscovy> Ok, database is alexando_apidata
<MichealH> How I acess it? :)
<Muscovy> User is alexando_micheal
<MichealH> Muscovy: Yep
<MichealH> :D
<MichealH> How do i access phpmyadmin? :)
<Muscovy> VNC, I'm afraid. But I trust you, so I can just change the master pass for a while for you to work with.
<MichealH> Ah
<MichealH> Cant there be something like alexandos.org/phpmyadmin?
<MichealH> Then have the login screen?
<Muscovy> ...not that I know of.
<MichealH> On XAMPP its possible
<MichealH> Sec, googling
<Muscovy> The UI/frontend is "cpanel", if you know anythign about it.
<MichealH> Sec, :)
<MichealH> It seems to be possible
<MichealH> Muscovy: ^^
<Muscovy> Oh?
<MichealH> I could VNC and do it?
<MichealH> Or shall I give you instructions?
<Muscovy> Either one.
<Muscovy> I'm curious how to web access it separate from the cp though.
<MichealH> I think VNC
<MichealH> Just PM the password :)
<Muscovy> Alright, I'll turn VNC on.
<MichealH> k
<Omega> Hey guys
<MichealH> Its as simple as changiny your apache conf and your phpmyadmin conf :P
<Muscovy> Hello.
<MichealH> Muscovy: Its Apache, right?
<Muscovy> Yep.
<Muscovy> But it's shared hosting.
<MichealH> Just gimme pass :P heh
<UndiFineD> you shall not pass!
<MichealH> :/
